# Someone stole my fucking garbage can



## wizehop (Sep 14, 2013)

Almost killed a crack head just now:

So...I wake up this morning and head downstairs to make coffee. As I'm putting water in the kettle, I hear this rustling noise coming from outback where the garbage cans are, followed by the sounds of one of the cans rolling away. Sounded just like those big wheels we had as kids.
Obviously I'm like WTF, so I go look out the window and some guy is walking off with one of our garbage cans like it no big deal. Putting on my shoes I head out and follow him for 3 and a half blocks, the whole time this guys walking like hes out for a Sunday stroll. I'm like is this shit really a thing that is happening right now?
He finally pulls in to his place on Rochester and as he turns around I'm like "is that my [email protected]#$%^& garbage can"?... He realizes hes busted right off the bat, and then goes on to tell me how he was just "borrowing it" to take the empties back and that we was going to "return it" once he was done.
I then proceeded to take out the two cases of empties that where in the can and threw them over his front yard (in hind site the street would have been more dramatic, but fuck, I was still half asleep). I also made it very clear what would happen to him if I ever saw him close to our house ever again.
With him standing there in shock I took my garbage can and walked to the corner store to buy sugar, since I was already there and I needed some anyhow. I even brought the garbage can into the store with me cause obviously its not safe outside.
The man who owns the store and his family where all there of course. All sitting around the front cash talking...They didn't even bat an eyelash. So I bought my sugar, grabbed our garbage can and headed home to make coffee.


----------



## scuzzbucket (Sep 14, 2013)

sounds like a great way to start the day.


----------



## dandy (Sep 14, 2013)

hahaha that's fucked but pretty funny


----------



## kokomojoe (Sep 15, 2013)

I could leave a sack of dogshit somewhere and I guarantee someone would fucking steal it. Just an idea, if this becomes a reoccurring problem, you can get a bike lock.


----------



## wizehop (Sep 15, 2013)

kokomojoe said:


> I could leave a sack of dogshit somewhere and I guarantee someone would fucking steal it. Just an idea, if this becomes a reoccurring problem, you can get a bike lock.




Dude, they cut one of our bike locks earlier this year and stole two bikes. I've had fucking stones...ROCKS, taken from the front yard here. That's why I followed the fucker home. But fuck, when its down to taking garbage cans man, I don't know...Luckily I don't own shit, and what I own personally wouldn't interest to many would be thieves. Just getting sick of fuckin skids roaming for anything they can grab...next one I catch is getting the full wrath.


----------



## Carey 5000 (Sep 16, 2013)

he spun the same story the grinch did to cindy lou who. Ha


----------



## Tude (Sep 16, 2013)

/00\ Dood, I'm not looking twice at your garbage cans!! <runs>

hehe - had a couple of mine ripped off a couple years ago. Used to see the same two guys rolling with them. Go take a freaking grocery cart and leave my garbage cans be. OTOH, I got some new clean ones.


----------



## Dmac (Sep 16, 2013)

hahaha! you should drop your garbage off in his front lawn for a couple weeks. what a fuckwad.


----------

